# Junk Reels



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Two reasons why wanna be reels like Lews and Concept 13 will be sitting in the landfill and Shimanos will still be going 20+ years later. They have too much plastic and they don't use good stainless steel. Small parts like spring washers and screws should NEVER have any oxidation.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Agreed my brotha! Never have liked any of those "patent" reels. Lews, Revo, Concept. Now there are a couple of Shimanos I'd like to chunk into the surf. IE Curado G series, etc. But you are correct, It amazes me how the earlier models CU200, BSF, CI100d and b, CH100SF, Ch100A are still running strong with very little corrosion issues to date, yet you look at what's been put out over the past 5 to 8 years hasn't held up nearly as well.


----------



## Marktrahan (Apr 9, 2014)

If you own a concept 13 better get it serviced opened a black one a while back less that 2 years old lots corrision particularly in right side bearing housing.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Could not agree more very well said.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Amen, I don't know what everyone has been smoking to think those garbage lews, concepts, and the like are decent reels. They wouldn't think that way if they ever took them apart. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I have 2 concept Txâ€™s several shimanos and a lews. All are great out of the box all have pros and cons. All will **** up if you donâ€™t maintain them. 13 fishingâ€™s customer service is amazing. You get a real person on the phone that works on the reels and can help figure out whatâ€™s wrong. I had a minor issue with one of the txs and it cost me like 10$ to ship it there nothing else. If you maintain all these reels theyâ€™ll last you. Some may prove better but who knows. Iâ€™ll take my concept tx over my curado e7 any day even if I have to clean it a little more regularly because it is so much better to fish with. Thatâ€™s my opinion take it or leave it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

What does the oxidation on those plastic parts cause? Brittle then break?


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Oxidation (rust) is on the metal parts. You are 100% correct on the plastic regarding getting brittle. Also, some of the plastic parts are in wear areas and won't last long enough to even get brittle.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Plastics oxidize as well. We put a lot of very expensive stabilizers in plastics to keep them from oxidizing but that just kicks the can down the road a bit. When plastics oxidize they get stiffer because the molecular weight increases however, they get brittle because of the same molecular weight increase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*casting unsurpassed*



Hawglife said:


> Amen, I don't know what everyone has been smoking to think those garbage lews, concepts, and the like are decent reels. They wouldn't think that way if they ever took them apart.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I've got 2 core 50's with abec7's, however the lews and concept tx way outcast any shimano out of the box I've seen. And much smoother as well. I was thoroughly impressed with the Tx and Lew's on casting and smoothness, have never had a Shimano compare.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

c hook said:


> I've got 2 core 50's with abec7's, however the lews and concept tx way outcast any shimano out of the box I've seen. And much smoother as well. I was thoroughly impressed with the Tx and Lew's on casting and smoothness, have never had a Shimano compare.


In my opinion the Abec 7's are junk, I do not like ceramics.
I feel like a fresh out of the box core 50, or Chronarch e series is the smoothest reel Shimano has ever made. 
I did notice some of the Lews I played with are super smooth, and free feeling, especially compared to the newer shimanos, which I am not too crazy about, so to each his own. 
Guess I have to open my mind up a bit, but I am not sure about those reels' longevity, and time will tell!
I do have to say one thing, I like how 13 makes their reels aesthetically pleasing (not saying Shimano doesn't, but theirs are a bit less), those TX sure have caught mine, and several others eye's!
Might have to pick me up a 13 TX one day, if the price is ever right, and once my shimanos kick the bucket!


----------



## Marktrahan (Apr 9, 2014)

Not sure if shimanos ever die the ugliest dirtiest reel I ever serviced was a chronarch100A outside missing paint chips scratches boat rash level wind protector missing pawl cap taped on the inside was worse totally black dirt grease what's amazing the reel did still turn and engage.the bearings were still good when done gave back to owner told him the reel still had plenty life left he told me had caught lot of fish with that reel.need less to say in a week or so I scored one on flea bay and was sitting on my bench.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Big Bay said:


> I have 2 concept Txâ€™s several shimanos and a lews. All are great out of the box all have pros and cons. All will **** up if you donâ€™t maintain them. 13 fishingâ€™s customer service is amazing. You get a real person on the phone that works on the reels and can help figure out whatâ€™s wrong. I had a minor issue with one of the txs and it cost me like 10$ to ship it there nothing else. If you maintain all these reels theyâ€™ll last you. Some may prove better but who knows. Iâ€™ll take my concept tx over my curado e7 any day even if I have to clean it a little more regularly because it is so much better to fish with. Thatâ€™s my opinion take it or leave it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shimano's customer service is pretty good too. Sent my Cronarch CI4+ in the other day because the spool had finally cracked and corroded. They called me and told me for the price of their normal cleaning fee (~$25) they would send me a brand new Chronarch G. They know the CI4+ was sold as a saltwater reel, and they later found out that the spool was subject to corrosion. To me, giving you the new model that fits the bill of goods your were sold is some darned good customer service.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*not my experience*



Hawglife said:


> In my opinion the Abec 7's are junk, I do not like ceramics.
> I feel like a fresh out of the box core 50, or Chronarch e series is the smoothest reel Shimano has ever made.
> I did notice some of the Lews I played with are super smooth, and free feeling, especially compared to the newer shimanos, which I am not too crazy about, so to each his own.
> Guess I have to open my mind up a bit, but I am not sure about those reels' longevity, and time will tell!
> ...


Got 2 core 50's and a Jap made Metanium, had to replace spool bearings to get max casting distance in all three. The stock bearings can not even begin to compare to the aftermarket. I get 20 yards more distance out of my abec7's. A good test is to pull a new core 50 out of the box, pull the bearings and spin them on a pencil, the abec7's will out-spin them by three to five times longer.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

In my experience they are noisier than all get out, and don't stay smooth, nor last nearly as long but to each his own. I'm just not a fan, doesn't make a difference what I think tho. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

c hook said:


> Got 2 core 50's and a Jap made Metanium, had to replace spool bearings to get max casting distance in all three. The stock bearings can not even begin to compare to the aftermarket. I get 20 yards more distance out of my abec7's. A good test is to pull a new core 50 out of the box, pull the bearings and spin them on a pencil, the abec7's will out-spin them by three to five times longer.


Some of the stock shimano bearings have grease in them, so a good cleaning and lube with oil with greatly increase the performance.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

c hook said:


> Got 2 core 50's and a Jap made Metanium, had to replace spool bearings to get max casting distance in all three. The stock bearings can not even begin to compare to the aftermarket. I get 20 yards more distance out of my abec7's. A good test is to pull a new core 50 out of the box, pull the bearings and spin them on a pencil, the abec7's will out-spin them by three to five times longer.


Are you comparing apples to apples? When you spin test bearings, are you making sure that each is clean and lubricated the same? Heck, it seems clean dry bearings spin forever, but to compare, the conditions must be equal for the results to be meaningful.

I guess my point is that stock bearings are sometimes chunked in the trash simply because they were over lubed or lubed with too thick of oil. Boca bearings may be great, but are they really any better than stock Shimano bearings tested the same way?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Are you comparing apples to apples? When you spin test bearings, are you making sure that each is clean and lubricated the same? Heck, it seems clean dry bearings spin forever, but to compare, the conditions must be equal for the results to be meaningful.
> 
> I guess my point is that stock bearings are sometimes chunked in the trash simply because they were over lubed or lubed with too thick of oil. Boca bearings may be great, but are they really any better than stock Shimano bearings tested the same way?


 I've done extensive testing in this regard. The stock bearings on Shimano are for the most part ABEC#3 bearings. On the upper end they put ABEC#5. I really liked those ABEC#5 they put in the CH50MG's. But a cleaned ABEC#3 will give an empty spool spin test around 30-35 seconds max. ABEC#5 hybrid ceramic will go close to 50-60 seconds. Now you fill up that spool it will go 1:30-1:45 sec. My best is a CU 200E7 that went for 2:40sec with a full spool. Now that being said, it doesn't necessarily correlate to distance. Other factors are at play there, Brake setting cast control cap and the end user and how they cast. Lots of variables.
But in general, yes IMO the ceramic hybrids do tend to outcast and outlast the stock steel ABEC#3. I agree with Hawglife in the regard that I don't see the benefit of the ABEC#7 orange seals. You get minimal distance increase for the price. Yes, the ceramics tend to be a bit noisier, but once they're lubed correctly (not too much, not to little) they balance out IMO. I cant remember any of my customers saying the noise factor was an issue for them. They appreciated the greater distance vs any noise increase. Heck, some of them like the sound "Did you put a turbo on this? LOL" And as far as the 7's. I tell my guys that with the tuning I do and the ABEC#5 ceramics, you'll get all the distance you'll ever need. Ya gotta have line on the reels to fight the fish with right? In the end it's just a matter of preference. But Whitebass is correct, you have to look at apples to apples. That means flushing the bearings completely. I flush mine in heated acetone (shot glass with acetone and another shotglass on top w Teflon to seal it) put it in US cleaner and let it run 30 min heated. Cleans every bit out and exposes the true shape of that bearing that would otherwise be masked by grease or lube. Haven't blown myself up yet :rotfl:
Either way, this is good discussion. Hope this helps and good to see everyone...Dip


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Two reasons why wanna be reels like Lews and Concept 13 will be sitting in the landfill and Shimanos will still be going 20+ years later. They have too much plastic and they don't use good stainless steel. Small parts like spring washers and screws should NEVER have any oxidation.


I've told all my fishing buddies about these few years ago since some of them jumped ship from Shimano to 13 fishing and Lews.
The funny thing is they had to learn it the hard way. One fishing buddy sold all of his Shimano reels to be back in 2014 and went to strictly 13 fishing Concepts since he got sponsored and got them at very sweet price. One year later, he sold all of his Concept reels asked me to sell back his Shimano reels.
I still have some old greenies (CU200 model) reels kicking like a champ. These reels were bought in 1994.


----------

